# Wat did u name or are u guys naming your little ones?!



## BrEeZeY

what did u guys name ur little ones? or wat are u guys going to name your little ones? is there any special reason for naming them that?





my son's whole name is William Aiden Lee Allen, William is after my grandpa and brother, Aiden was the name i like and the FOB wanted, and Lee was after my mom's middle name. :happydance: long but i like it!!


----------



## ~RedLily~

if its a girl she will be ella bethany, my great grandmother was called eleanor and my mum was very close to her so it means a lot to her. still trying to choose a boys name


----------



## annawrigley

noah, its the first boys' name me and FOB agreed on :happydance:
xx


----------



## SpelmanMommy

Maddisyn Rae if its a lil princess!!


----------



## BrEeZeY

those r so cute my fiance wants eleanor riley for a girl but its after the 1969 ford shelby fastback mustang off gone in 60 seconds the movie  lol


----------



## angeltraciiee

Ive got a little girl called chanese rose and im hoping this bump will be a boy n im calling him aidyn james or tommy aidyn.


----------



## sambam

My daughter is Bailey Robin :)..
Bailey just coz i love the name,and Robin after my uncle who passed away.
We didn't tell my gran we were planning on naming our daughter after her son, we kept it a surprise until she was over at ours and was helping give bailey her first bath and we told her then, and she was crying and was thanking us for including her sons name in our daughters name, then she set everyone off crying, but it was a really special moment for us x.x.x


----------



## amygwen

That's such a cute name combo. My grandfather's name was William too, so the name I was thinking about going with was Kenneth William Richardson. I love the name Kenneth too, it's always been one of my favorites! :)


----------



## wispa86

BrEeZeY said:


> those r so cute my fiance wants *eleanor* riley for a girl but its after the *1969 ford shelby fastback mustang off gone in 60 seconds* the movie  lol

my hubby is EXACTLY the same!!!!


----------



## BrEeZeY

he always talks bout cars!! everything has to do with cars


----------



## Kailynnsmommy

Kailynn Nicole 
Kailynn we just liked and Nicole is my middle name.
If it was a boy it was gonna be Jack Charles after my grandpa and my ohs grandpa


----------



## Jadeyydoe

Eveline Daisy-May Bound-Ancombe lol :)
Eveline because when we were thinking of the name it was either that Grace or Alice and David hated Alice and Grace sounds more like a little sister name and Eve sounds like a big sister name so if we have another girl her name will be Grace lol :D
Daisy-May because we found out the sex 2 days before christmas and we decided Davids mum could decide the middle name because neither of us had a clue and its made her so happy, she actually wants to just call her Daisy-May now lol


----------



## Kailynnsmommy

Double post


----------



## babyobrien

We like Lyric for a boy, and Indie for a girl x


----------



## passengerrach

my sons name is Kai George Jellis
Kai - because it means ocean and my dad and my sister are divers (scuba) and i
thought chances are he will take it up too.
George- is my oh family middle name (it was originally his great-grandads name) and all the men in his family have that middle name.
Jellis - is my sir name because i couldnt stand the thought of my son not having the same name as me when he was born and im still glad he has my sir name for that reason and it annoys the 'in-laws' lol


----------



## fruitcaz

for a girl. Keeley Catherine Tripp - Keeley because my friend has cancer and his mum is such a strong person, Keeley.Catherine, my Great Grandma who everyone loved dearly.

Russel Micheal Tripp, Russel because me and tony love it and micheal because of my dad, as i lovehim so much :) and Tripp is tones sir naem :) X


----------



## msp_teen

Well I am going to name my baby boy after his dad whose name is Marvell Bynum!! He wanted a junior so I agreed!


----------



## flutterbywing

Jak Harry
Summer Lea

and if I get my way Noah Daniel


----------



## jenny_wren

emily's full name is ....

emily suzanna rose

emily - because it's pretty and it's one on the only names
left in oh's HUGE family that isn't taken :lol:

suzanna - we both have aunts called susan and the middle
name ann runs down the girls in my family and i thought suzanne
sounded too harsh for a baby so suzanna it was :thumbup:

rose - is after an elderly family friend who's always been
like a grandmother to me so i wanted her name in there
somewhere before she passes away :flower:

xxx​


----------



## purple_kiwi

Kailee Elizabeth Ann Lepage

Kailee- because OH came up with it and we agreed lol
Elizabeth- my great aunt who died of cancer (it really made my grandpa happy that i choose that)
Ann- OH moms middle name


----------



## trashit

Ordi Harlequin Dennis. Ordi because ive never heard it before and im a sucker for unique names, Harlequin just cos i like it and Dennis after my grandad who passed away nearly 13 years ago. Xx


----------



## jessndoug

My sons name is Noah Manuel. we got the name noah from the movie the notebook and Manuel is Oh's middle name.


----------



## wishuwerehere

Isabelle Charlotte Rose.

Charlotte is the only 'family' name, on her dad's side. The other two I just liked :)


----------



## KrisKitten

lol trash - u make me giggle with ur name changes :haha:

Iv named my son Thomas Karl Michael and he has OHs surname
Thomas is OHs middle name, Karl is my dads name and Michael is my stepdads name :D xxxx


----------



## Jas029

Riley: I always loved the name and when I was little I told myself that's what I was going to name my son.. So when I remembered it it just seemed to fit and FOB liked it :thumbup:
James: I LOVE the name but never wanted it to be my sons first name.. It went well with Riley not to mention it's my fathers middle name and like I said.. I just absolutely love it :cloud9:

I have a HUGE family so finding a name that wasn't already taken was damn near impossible :haha:


----------



## KrisKitten

Jas i had the same problem! :) xxx


----------



## supriseBump_x

Me & FOB are finding it hard to find names we agree on, these are the 2 we both like: 

looks like it'll be Kai Alex for a boy 
and Kayla Alex if its a girl. 

My grandas middle name was Alexander but i think thats a bit of a mouth full so iv shortened it to Alex (Not that iv told FOB this yet) haha.


----------



## trashit

shhhh Kris! :blush: i wont change it now, i swear  xxx


----------



## lizardbreath

My daughters Name is Jaymee Elizabeth Fletcher 

Jaymee: because Jamie was always one of my favorite names and i hated the spelling soo much that i made it look more girly and its spelt how its pronounced.
Elizabeth: because its my all time FAVORITE name but nothing goes with it really :( and its my middle name , plus its just an all around great middle name it seems to go with everything as a middle name, 
and the Fletcher is her daddy's last name. 

had she been a Boy her name would of been Joshua Logan , Joshua after my OH's friend that died right in front of my boyfriend as a child i believe he was 8 when he died , and Logan from Hugh Jackman , in X-Men , I'm soo in love with Hugh Jackman , but hate his Name and Joshua Jackman and Joshua Hugh didn't sound right to me so i went Logan


----------



## Jas029

trashit said:


> shhhh Kris! :blush: i wont change it now, i swear  xxx

You still have 5 weeks, we'll see :haha:


----------



## stuffymuffy

Well I'm not finding out the sex: So for a boy he'll be called Aaron James
*Aaron* - is the only name that FOB and I agreed on, back when we were together and used t to talk about future baby names and all that.
*James* - James is my brother's middle name, two of my uncles' first names and my grandpa's first name so it's a family name lol
For a girl, as of right now, she'll be called Natalie Joy or Carlee Grace. 
*Natalie * - same case as Aaron, one of only a few names FOB and I agreed on.
*Joy* - I just love that name! lol
*Carlee* - One of my sister's name's
*Grace* - Just another name I've always loved


----------



## KA92

iv narrowed mine

Zachariah James, Zack cos i love the name and James as ex ohs middle name is James and its his dads name

Leanne Shona leanne cos i love that name lol and Shona after other poss FOBs mummy, shes an amazing lady :)


----------



## Christine1993

my son is called aidan craig

aidan because all my family are irish and i wanted him to have an irish name, and craig after his daddy :) :)


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

My son is called *Matthew Dennis*

Matthew because he is named after a close friend of mine who passed away, also the fact it is a traditional name that has stood the test of time, It is strong and masculine. Dennis because that was my grandads name:hugs:

My daughter is called *Ruby Summer Angeline*

She was actually called Summer Lily for 3 weeks but it did not feel right lol, when we went to register her we changed it to Ruby and I am so glad as it suits her. We kept Summer in the name incase we couldnt get used to Ruby (we literally changed it to ruby about 30mins before registering her lol) Angeline is one of my names and my mums name x


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Robyn Summer. We chose Robyn as OH's (late) dad was called Robin. And Summer was a name we particularly liked, especially as it sounded cute going with the surname Day 

xoxox


----------



## annawrigley

KA92 said:


> iv narrowed mine
> 
> Zachariah James, Zack cos i love the name and James as ex ohs middle name is James and its his dads name
> 
> Leanne Shona leanne cos i love that name lol and Shona after other poss FOBs mummy, shes an amazing lady :)

we were gonna have LO's middle name as FOB's mum's name if he'd been a girl :thumbup: 
loove zachariah too but FOB was having none of it :nope: so am hoping to sneak zachary in as his middle name :D xx


----------



## tasha41

My little girl is Elyse Maureen.. middle name after OHs aunt bc he wanted that, 

I wanted to name her Carina Elyse.


----------



## glitterbomb

Viggo or Phoenix I can't decide.

Viggo - I just like the name it's unique

Phoenix _ I just like it it


----------



## trashit

is it vig-go
Or vie-go?


----------



## dontworry

I think it's like Vig-go. ;)


----------



## wispa86

*Benjamin Charlie*

Benjamin because we loved it and it was one of the only names we agreed on

Charlie is what everyone called my great grandfather who raised my mum and was the only grandfather that had anything to do with us.

Number two will be either

Megan Patricia
Isobel Patricia 

first names are just because we like and patricia is (wait for it!) my nans name, my mums middle name, my middle name, hubbys mums middle name, hubbys sisters middle name and also the name of his aunty that died when he was 17 that he was very very close to!

If its a boy it'll be

Joseph Michael
Zakary Michael

again first names we just like and the middle name is hubbys dads name


----------



## clogsy90

thought i'd join in lol. my little girls name is going to be Georgia Lillie Ann Johnson, because my grandads name was George but im not keen on it for a boys name, then lillie as it was my mums maiden name so it gets all tht side of the family in, and ann as thts oh's nans name


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

xx~Lor~xx said:


> Robyn Summer. We chose Robyn as OH's (late) dad was called Robin. And Summer was a name we particularly liked, especially as it sounded cute going with the surname Day
> 
> xoxox

aww I love it. Sounds a bit like Ruby Summer to. I love the name Robyn


----------



## annawrigley

wispa86 said:


> patricia is (wait for it!) my nans name, my mums middle name, my middle name, hubbys mums middle name, hubbys sisters middle name and also the name of his aunty that died when he was 17 that he was very very close to!

wow!! what a coincidence yours and your DHs families both have that name x


----------



## samface182

so far bumps names are kaiden james barbara for a boy and kayla rachel barbara for a girl. james is fob's grandpas name and rachel was my grans name. we are calling bump 'kay' the now. cos both names start with kay. haha :cloud9:


----------



## KrisKitten

trashit said:


> shhhh Kris! :blush: i wont change it now, i swear  xxx

...yeh yeh sure i believe u!
lol :haha: xxx


----------



## Chloe &lt;3

My babies full name is Olivia Abby Amor Thompson, Olivia is just a name that i have always loved, Abby is after my friend who was with me when i had olivia and it wasnt planned for her to be with there but i wouldnt let her leave me and Amor is after my baby cousin who didnt make it


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

I named my son Aidan James Knowles

Aidan because its an irish name and my grandad was irish. Also I like the meaning it means Little fire

And james because its my grandads and OH's name
xx


----------



## Mellie1988

My LOs are Grace Mia Ryan & Theo Ryan

It was always going to be Grace Mia or Mia Grace from when we found out she was a girl (would of been Luke Thomas Ryan if she was a boy)...my friend had a girl 6 months before me and called her Mia Claire, so we went with Grace Mia, glad we did as it suits her :thumbup: very graceful hehe.

Theo was a tricky one, he was nameless for the first 4 days of his life as we couldn't decide...I liked Oscar, Noah or Theo..DP liked Leon, Lewis or Travis....I won :haha::winkwink: ...we never agreed on a middle name so we decided not to have one for him, with DPs surname being Ryan, its hard anyway and everything sounded too much :wacko:

If Theo was a girl I think it would of been Emily or Phoebe 

x x


----------



## 05wilkesm

Our little princess is being called lola flow, lola cos its one of the only names we both really liked and flow is after my nan her name is florence but I prefer flow lol 
xx


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

BrEeZeY said:


> those r so cute my fiance wants eleanor riley for a girl but its after the 1969 ford shelby fastback mustang off gone in 60 seconds the movie  lol

Exact same reason my OH likes the name!!! :dohh:

Men aye

xxx


----------



## BrEeZeY

i told him he could name her that only if he bought me a car like that lol


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Anyone who has me on facebook. Keep this to yourself! 

We're naming him Luke Stephen Sharp

Luke- we just liked it and it was the only name me and my OH agreed on
Stepehen- After my elder brother who my mum lost at 20 weeks


If it had been a girl

Lily Jane Sharp

Lily- after my great-grandma
Jane- family middle name on my side, my middle name and OH's mums middle name

:) x


----------



## chocaccino

If LO is a girl, fingers crossed, the she will be called Scarlett-Ann Patricia Fouracres (Ann is mine and my mums middle name after my great nan and patricia after OH's nan who recently died of cancer) 
And if LO is a boy then he will be called, Tyler-James Fouracres (James after OH great grandad Jim) and we haven't decided on a middle name yet!
xxx


----------



## KrisKitten

Alice im teelllliinnngggggg :haha:

only joking :D xxxxxxxx


----------



## Emily_Louise

Ebony Willow for a girl
Caleb for a boy 

:)


----------



## kerrie24

I really cant decide but so far my boys names are Luke,Toby or Aiden with James as a middle name.My girls names are Imogen or Emily mae,but I change my mind on a daily basis lol.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

kerrie24 said:


> I really cant decide but so far my boys names are Luke,Toby or Aiden with James as a middle name.My girls names are Imogen or Emily mae,but I change my mind on a daily basis lol.

Imogen is gorgeous!


----------



## hshucksmith

I swear I'm having a boy :haha: The FOB doesn't agree with the names, but he'll live, I'm sure ;)

Ferrrr a boy I've chosen: 
Jacob Beau Kearns

and for a lass I've chosen (or haven't chosen...):
Imogen Beau Kearns
Amelie Beau Kearns
Nevaeh Beau Kearns

:)


----------



## Natasha2605

Our little girl's name will be Summer. Just cause we love the name :)


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Kriiiisss NOOOOOO =[ Just feel excited that you are one of the special people who knows XD xx


----------



## Green373

I know I'm early on buti already have names :)
if my baby is a boy he will be Riley James
and if my baby is a girl she will be Kevin Marie
I really like boy names on girls :)


----------



## Jas029

Green373 said:


> I know I'm early on buti already have names :)
> *if my baby is a boy he will be Riley James*
> and if my baby is a girl she will be Kevin Marie
> I really like boy names on girls :)

Whoa :wacko:

Great name :winkwink:


----------



## Green373

Jas029 said:


> Green373 said:
> 
> 
> I know I'm early on buti already have names :)
> *if my baby is a boy he will be Riley James*
> and if my baby is a girl she will be Kevin Marie
> I really like boy names on girls :)
> 
> Whoa :wacko:
> 
> Great name :winkwink:Click to expand...

Thanks hahaha I think it's a wonderful name, my dads name is james and I love the name Riley haha :)


----------



## BrEeZeY

ahhhh i love boys names for girls!!!


----------



## Green373

BrEeZeY said:


> ahhhh i love boys names for girls!!!

I love love love them! Haha I'm really gopig for a girl! I want a little Kevin Marie, some people think it's odd that I would name my daughter Kevin. Buy I love it!


----------



## BrEeZeY

that would be a cute name, my sons dad name is kevin


----------



## dontworry

Green373 said:


> BrEeZeY said:
> 
> 
> ahhhh i love boys names for girls!!!
> 
> I love love love them! Haha I'm really gopig for a girl! I want a little Kevin Marie, some people think it's odd that I would name my daughter Kevin. Buy I love it!Click to expand...

I love boy's names for girl's too, but my OH doesn't really like it. :( I might win though. I'll let him name our second kid "King" if I have to. Lmao. Kevin for a girl is pretty dang unique... I kinda like it! :)


----------



## aob1013

We'll be keeping ours a secret as we don't want to hear other people's opinions, incase they try to make us change our minds!


----------



## Kailie92

So far, it will be Lilianne Marie for a girl but we haven't found any boy names we can agree on lol


----------



## cheer253

Its really early for me meaning im only 4 weeks but me and f.o.b have tons of names but really can't find which one we like best we have 3boy and 3 girl names wanna help us chose.

boys
jystin blake benson
lakota lane benson
bentley jordan benson

girls
addilyne ciarra benson
kylea nicole benson
kiva anne benson
what do u think is the cutest name??????


----------



## Jas029

cheer253 said:


> Its really early for me meaning im only 4 weeks but me and f.o.b have tons of names but really can't find which one we like best we have 3boy and 3 girl names wanna help us chose.
> 
> boys
> jystin blake benson
> lakota lane benson
> bentley jordan benson
> 
> girls
> addilyne ciarra benson
> kylea nicole benson
> kiva anne benson
> what do u think is the cutest name??????

Bentley Benson? Doesn't exactly work IMO :haha: I like Jystin Blake Benson but I'm not fond of the spelling Jystin.. 
As for girls Kylea could be pronounced different ways but I'm guessing Ky(Rhymes with sky)-Lee Which in that case Kylea Nicole sounds beautiful together :thumbup:


----------



## dontworry

cheer253 said:


> Its really early for me meaning im only 4 weeks but me and f.o.b have tons of names but really can't find which one we like best we have 3boy and 3 girl names wanna help us chose.
> 
> boys
> jystin blake benson
> lakota lane benson
> bentley jordan benson
> 
> girls
> addilyne ciarra benson
> kylea nicole benson
> kiva anne benson
> what do u think is the cutest name??????

I like Lakota and Bentley. I don't think I'd have Lane as a middle name for a boy though, unless you have a second middle name that doesn't sound girly... lol no offense of course! And I like Addliyne but the spelling is a little complicated. I like weird spellings, but not TOO weird, because they'll forever have to spell it for people.


----------



## AyaChan

my little girl is going to be Summer Rose Davies 

And if she turns out to be a he, then its Leon Matthew Davies (FOB's choice) :D


----------



## annawrigley

cheer253 said:


> Its really early for me meaning im only 4 weeks but me and f.o.b have tons of names but really can't find which one we like best we have 3boy and 3 girl names wanna help us chose.
> 
> boys
> jystin blake benson
> lakota lane benson
> bentley jordan benson
> 
> girls
> addilyne ciarra benson
> kylea nicole benson
> kiva anne benson
> what do u think is the cutest name??????

please dont think im being rude, this is just my opinion :D
*jystin blake benson* - is it meant to say jystin or did you mean justin? just not seen it before so sorry if its me being ignorant :blush: but yeah if you meant justin i think justin blake benson has a nice ring to it. not sure about jystin..
*lakota lane benson* - sounds like a girl's name IMO :)
*bentley jordan benson* - bentley is adorable but unfortunately as jas said is a bit OTT with benson :(

*addilyne ciarra benson* - has a lovely sound to it, spelling may be a little confusing though as PP said
*kylea nicole benson* - pronounced "kylie" or "kylie-a"? i like the first if its that :D
*kiva anne benson* - not too keen
xx


----------



## Jas029

annawrigley said:


> cheer253 said:
> 
> 
> Its really early for me meaning im only 4 weeks but me and f.o.b have tons of names but really can't find which one we like best we have 3boy and 3 girl names wanna help us chose.
> 
> boys
> jystin blake benson
> lakota lane benson
> bentley jordan benson
> 
> girls
> addilyne ciarra benson
> kylea nicole benson
> kiva anne benson
> what do u think is the cutest name??????
> 
> please dont think im being rude, this is just my opinion :D
> *jystin blake benson* - is it meant to say jystin or did you mean justin? just not seen it before so sorry if its me being ignorant :blush: but yeah if you meant justin i think justin blake benson has a nice ring to it. not sure about jystin..
> *lakota lane benson* - sounds like a girl's name IMO :)
> *bentley jordan benson* - bentley is adorable but unfortunately as jas said is a bit OTT with benson :(
> 
> *addilyne ciarra benson* - has a lovely sound to it, spelling may be a little confusing though as PP said
> *kylea nicole benson* - pronounced "kylie" or "kylie-a"? i like the first if its that :D
> *kiva anne benson* - not too keen
> xxClick to expand...

I have pretty much the same opinions as you I just didn't want to say to much :rofl:

Great minds? :cloud9:


----------



## Kailynnsmommy

we changed our minds from Kailynn Nicole to Kailynn Michelle. Michelle after my mom!
pretty much same opinions as above. we have a smoothie place called keva juice here and kiva reminds me of that!


----------



## Emma.Gi

The little monkey's called Harrison Steven. A familysurname that means a lot to me and then after my dad.

Next one will be Albie Jett, Albie because it goes well with Harry but isn't as common as Alfie and Jett after daddy or Grace Hollybeth, Grace because it's the only girl's name we both love and Hollybeth after both our mum's :D


----------



## annawrigley

Emma.Gi said:


> Hollybeth after both our mum's :D

n'awww :cloud9:


----------



## Annnnnnna

For a girl, I want her name to be Jalyne Marie, or Alaynie Lee


----------



## dontworry

Annnnnnna said:


> For a girl, I want her name to be Jalyne Marie, or Alaynie Lee

How do you pronounce those? They look pretty lol.


----------



## nightkd

Our daughter will be called Evelyn Rose Henry :) It was just the name we fell in love with!!

xx


----------



## cheer253

annawrigley said:


> cheer253 said:
> 
> 
> Its really early for me meaning im only 4 weeks but me and f.o.b have tons of names but really can't find which one we like best we have 3boy and 3 girl names wanna help us chose.
> 
> boys
> jystin blake benson
> lakota lane benson
> bentley jordan benson
> 
> girls
> addilyne ciarra benson
> kylea nicole benson
> kiva anne benson
> what do u think is the cutest name??????
> 
> please dont think im being rude, this is just my opinion :D
> *jystin blake benson* - is it meant to say jystin or did you mean justin? just not seen it before so sorry if its me being ignorant :blush: but yeah if you meant justin i think justin blake benson has a nice ring to it. not sure about jystin..
> *lakota lane benson* - sounds like a girl's name IMO :)
> *bentley jordan benson* - bentley is adorable but unfortunately as jas said is a bit OTT with benson :(
> 
> *addilyne ciarra benson* - has a lovely sound to it, spelling may be a little confusing though as PP said
> *kylea nicole benson* - pronounced "kylie" or "kylie-a"? i like the first if its that :D
> *kiva anne benson* - not too keen
> xxClick to expand...

yeah its jystin its very weird my lil brother made it up and we said we'd chose it but its pronounced like jisten
and kylea is like ki leah
and bentley i agree but he wanted it there and i like bentley so i agreed


----------



## hoolie-bee

India Patience Watts for a girl. India i love, Patience my middle name and great grandmothers first name. she meant so much to so many people,

Kai Maddox. Just love them


----------



## Green373

dontworry said:


> Green373 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrEeZeY said:
> 
> 
> ahhhh i love boys names for girls!!!
> 
> I love love love them! Haha I'm really gopig for a girl! I want a little Kevin Marie, some people think it's odd that I would name my daughter Kevin. Buy I love it!Click to expand...
> 
> I love boy's names for girl's too, but my OH doesn't really like it. :( I might win though. I'll let him name our second kid "King" if I have to. Lmao. Kevin for a girl is pretty dang unique... I kinda like it! :)Click to expand...

It's definetly one you have to get used to haha :)


----------



## glitterbomb

trashit said:


> is it vig-go
> Or vie-go?

vee go 

from lord of the rings :x everyone tells me not to name him that, so i might end up not naming him viggo


----------



## 18NPregnant

i'm naming my little guy jordan parker james

jordan and parker were just favorites of mine and james is my dads name and then he will have my last name since im not with the father and because there is a possibility of 2


----------



## Angielove

my daughters name is Isabella :)


----------



## Tezzy

lovely name choices girls :D


----------



## Cryzteena

My daughters name is Kylea Nicole (Ky-lee) so I LOVE that name


----------

